# Super-size your T-Jet racing with MASCAR!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Do you like to run high speed T-Jets? Come and race with MASCAR!
Saturday, February 12th, Williamsburg, VA racing from 11am
on Robby Whiteed's giant 6 lane TKO routed track, pictures and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/robby.html

Don't forget about the Thunder Cup on March 19th on another great 6 lane track, Dan Mueller's in Chesapeake, VA. This is the big one, for T-Jets and Thunder Storms. 
Details and track pix: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

What do you do when the computer breaks? And when the backup computer doesn't work either? Well, when it happened today, MASCAR went back to the racing we did as kids on our small Aurora tracks...Crash 'n Burn! Despite everything, it was a fun day, running on Robby Whiteed's Super Sized TKO, see for yourself...click on the race report:

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/2-12-11.html

Next MASCAR event, Super Stock on Ronnie Jamerson's 4'x16' Wizzard track in Gloucester, VA:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html

The Thunder Cup! The Championship race for the combined classes of ThunderJets and ThunderStorms, March 19th in Chesapeake, Virginia: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html


----------

